# High fiber Diet-GOOD FOR MENTAL HEALTH



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Everyone knows about the connection between high fibre diet and regular BM's and IBS. I found this article linking high fibre diets to mental health."People who eat a high fibre diet are happier and have more energy than those who do not, according to scientists in the UKA study of the effect of high fibre breakfast cereals on fatigue shows for the first time an association between fibre and mental health, researchers said.Wholemeal cereals, when eaten regularly, exert a positive effect on a person's mood, Professor Andrew Smith of Cardiff University found.High fiber eaters were also less stressed and could preocess information quicker than those who consume a low fiber diet, he said.The research adds a certain allure to baked beans and bran, renowned up until now, for their less than glamorous physical effects.Professor Smith said the four week study compared volunteers, aged from 30 tro 80, eating 40 gms of high fiber cereal each day with those on a "normal" breakfast. The cereal eaters showed fewer cognitive difficulties and lower depression scores. Their diet was assoiciated with a reduction in fatigue of around 10 percent.'Physical benefits of a high fiber diet have been widely acknowledged amongst health care professionals for many years. ' He said further research was needed to clarify links between fiber intake, digestive function and mental health."Like we IBS'ers need to be told that there is nothing like regular BM's to put us in a less stressed mood for the day!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Greetings from rustic Valdosta, Georgia! ________________________________________"People who eat a high fibre diet are happier and have more energy than those who do not, according to scientists in the UK" ________________________________________I may indeed have more energy if I ate a high fiber diet, and I would need it to keep up with my constant lengthy visits to the loo. I was one of those "eat more fiber for your IBS" torture victims for 30 years....it is a bit paradoxical that I eat a diet very low in both soluble and insoluble fiber and have much better function than if I introduce more(soluble or insoluble fiber). I am happy this way...but I fail under the study protocol.







_____________________________________"The cereal eaters showed fewer cognitive difficulties and lower depression scores. " _____________________________________I can vouch for this. In fact I have always described it as "The Cocoa Puffs Effect".







Where the hell did I put them glazed donuts???







Eat well. Think well. Be well. Don't swell.MNL


----------

